

Town of Deer Trail considering hunting licenses for unmanned aerial vehicles - laxk
http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/eastern-plains/town-of-deer-trail-considering-hunting-licenses-for-unmanned-aerial-vehicles-bounties-for-drones

======
Wingman4l7
This was discussed _(read: good-naturedly ridiculed)_ on DIYDrones:
[http://www.diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/colorado-town-
consid...](http://www.diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/colorado-town-considers-
licensing-people-to-hunt-drones)

